# Não emprego do hífen em compostos formados por dois substantivos



## AlexSantos

Olá  a todos. Como todos bem sabem, e a nova reforma ortográfica fez questão de ressaltar este ponto, locuções formadas por dois substantivos devem ser ligadas por hífen. Então, temos casos como "decreto-lei", "projeto-piloto" e "jacaré-fêmea" (diferente do composto subs+adj jacaré fêmeo).

Entretanto, muitas vezes vejo compostos com o substantivo "fantasma" não ligados por hífen: navio fantasma, cidade fantasma, etc. Existe alguma justificativa para o não emprego do hífen nesses compostos? O ideal, de fato, não seria escrevê-los utilizando o hífen?


----------



## mglenadel

Sem querer sair do tópico (mas já saindo), "jacaré fêmeo" é muita anti-heteronormatividade para a minha cabeça.


----------



## Carfer

Aliás, nessas expressões, _'fantasma_' (que não é do mundo real) e _'fêmea_' (que é do sexo feminino) são adjectivos e podem ser ligados por hífen ao substantivo.


----------



## guihenning

Mas nos casos com fantasma essa palavra está lá como adjetivo, não?! De modo que não precise de hífen. Pelo menos a impressão que eu tenho ao ler «navio fantasma» é diferente de «projeto-piloto.» Naquele caso vem um adjetivo pós-substantivo, já neste são de fato dois substantivos.


----------



## AlexSantos

mglenadel said:


> Sem querer sair do tópico (mas já saindo), "jacaré fêmeo" é muita anti-heteronormatividade para a minha cabeça.


Hahahaha. É um jacaré de gênero fluido. :B



Carfer said:


> Aliás, nessas expressões, _'fantasma_' (que não é do mundo real) e _'fêmea_' (que é do sexo feminino) são adjectivos e podem ser ligados por hífen ao substantivo.


"Fêmea" pode ser tanto adjetivo quanto substantivo. Você pode empregar a palavra como adjetivo, mas no caso deve concordar em gênero com o substantivo a que se refere (jacaré fêmeo). Ou pode usar como substantivo,  sem variação, ligado por hífen ao outro substantivo a que se refere (jacaré-fêmea). Já fantasma, pelo que me consta, é só substantivo.



guihenning said:


> Mas nos casos com fantasma essa palavra está lá como adjetivo, não?! De modo que não precise de hífen. Pelo menos a impressão que eu tenho ao ler «navio fantasma» é diferente de «projeto-piloto.» Naquele caso vem um adjetivo pós-verbo, já neste são de fato dois substantivos.


Adjetivo pós-verbo? Não seria um adjetivo pós-substantivo? De qualquer forma, "fantasma" não é adjetivo. Ao menos nenhum dos meus dicionários o classifica como tal. O adjetivo, no caso, seria "fantasmagórico". O fato de usarmos um artigo em posição de predicativo parece confirmar isso. Dizemos "Ele é um fantasma", e não "Ele é fantasma". Mas o engraçado é que eu nunca vi "cidade fantasma" nem "navio fantasma" escritos com hífen, apesar disso.


----------



## pfaa09

AlexSantos said:


> Já fantasma, pelo que me consta, é só substantivo.


Mas no caso, serve para adjectivar a cidade/navio, ou seja, a cidade está deserta/fantasma. É no mínimo discutível.

Artigo interessante do professor Roberto Sarmento Lima, sobre o uso e não uso do hífen --> O uso do hífen segundo o Acordo Ortográfico - O nosso idioma - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## guihenning

Pós-substantivo!!!! O corretor do iPhone me passou a perna mais uma vez.
Mas bem, eu vou com @pfaa09 e vejo fantasma como adjetivo (qualificando cidade e navio) em vez dum substantivo comum, uma vez que a cidade não tem forma de fantasma ou alguma característica física de fantasma que justifique pô-lo lá como substantivo, diferente dos outros casos hifenizados. Mas sim, mas sim, os meus dicionários também só o abonam como substantivo quer portugueses ou brasileiros.


----------



## Carfer

AlexSantos said:


> "Fêmea" pode ser tanto adjetivo quanto substantivo. Você pode empregar a palavra como adjetivo, mas no caso deve concordar em gênero com o substantivo a que se refere (jacaré fêmeo). Ou pode usar como substantivo,  sem variação, ligado por hífen ao outro substantivo a que se refere (jacaré-fêmea). Já fantasma, pelo que me consta, é só substantivo.




Há adjectivos que não variam em género, como é o caso de _'fêmea'. _
*fê·me·a* 
(latim _femina, -ae_)
_substantivo feminino_

1. Qualquer animal do sexo feminino.

....
_*adjectivo de dois géneros*_
8. Que é do sexo feminino (ex.: _chimpanzé fêmea_).


"fêmea", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Significado / definição de fêmea no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 24-02-2017].

Quanto a fantasma:
*
fan·tas·ma*
(latim _phantasma, -atis_, do grego _fántasma, -atos_)
_substantivo masculino_
1. Visão quimérica como a que oferece o sonho ou a imaginação exaltada.

....
_*adjectivo de dois géneros e de dois números*_
8. Que pertence ao sonho ou à imaginação; que não pertence ao mundo real (ex.: _navio fantasma_).

9. Que é fictício (ex.: _empresa fantasma_).

Nota: como adjectivo, pode ser ligado por hífen ao substantivo que qualifica (ex.: _escritor-fantasma_).

"fantasma", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Significado / definição de fantasma no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 24-02-2017].


----------



## AlexSantos

Mas o adjetivo "fêmea" varia, sim, em gênero, assim como o adjetivo "macho". Tanto que o adjetivo é listado pelo VOLP e pelos dicionários como "fêmeo", enquanto "fêmea" remete apenas ao substantivo.

Já quanto a fantasma, o Priberam parece ser o único dicionário que o lista como adjetivo. Tanto o Houaiss quanto o Caldas Aulete e até mesmo o VOLP o listam apenas como substantivo.


----------



## guihenning

Mas talvez devêssemos nos embasar pela sensação que o termo nos dá e também pela falta de hífen (indicando que possa ser adjetivo) em vez de apenas naquilo que dizem os dicionários? A Academia Brasileira de Letras e o Ciberdúvidas têm espaço para perguntas quando o tópico foge de nós do fórum, embora eu ache que neste caso seja legítimo deduzir que fantasma funcione como adjetivo. Eu vou bem tirar saber…


----------



## Carfer

Do Ciberdúvidas: 
Os nomes epicenos, mais uma vez - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Substantivos epicenos, de novo - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## AlexSantos

Sim, Carfer. Eles basicamente dizem aquilo que eu disse. Aqui, no Brasil, ainda que haja uma certa relutância, a norma dita que fêmea e macho, se não flexionados, precisam se ligar ao substantivo por meio do uso do hífen, já que se tratam de compostos de substantivos + substantivos; ou por meio de uma perífrase com o uso da preposição (ex.: a fêmea de jacaré). Em Portugal, eu desconhecia que a norma era diferente.


----------



## guihenning

"Fêmeo" eu nunca tinha visto até então e confesso que me soa a brasileirismo bastante esquisito, até tosco… sempre usei "fêmea" para todos os casos, devidamente hifenizados. 
Mal esteja com o computador e vou perguntar lá no Ciberdúvidas sobre fantasma, fantasmagoria, fantasmagórico e quejandos…


----------



## Guigo

Morro e não vejo tudo...

*Houaiss:*
_*
fêmeo*_ (1817-1819 cf. EliComp)

adjetivo
1 relativo ou próprio do sexo feminino; femeal, feminino ‹_gado fêmeo_›
2 agr que tem apenas pistilo(s) e, portanto, depende de outra flor ou planta para ser fecundada (diz-se de flor ouplanta)
3 bio que é do sexo feminino, produzindo gameta, ger. grande e imóvel, que durante a reprodução sexuada sefunde ao gameta masculino no processo de fecundação
4 diz-se de qualquer objeto que se combina ou ajusta com outro dotado de uma parte saliente, denominado_macho _‹_tomada f._›
5 vitic; MNH que produz mais cachos (diz-se de videira); femeeiro

A acepção 5 vem do Minho, o que significa não ser, necessariamente, um brasileirismo.


----------



## Tony100000

Não se se deveria criar um novo fio para o caso ou não, mas, como se trata de dois substantivos, ou arriscar. Perdoe, Vanda. 
Segundo a regra, o hífen é usado para agrupar substantivos que representem espécies animais. Será que criaturas místicas também devem ser nomeadas com "hifen"?

Como por exemplo: "Fénix-Asas-Brilhantes, Kraken-Demónio, Dragão-Leviatã"?

Ou outros nomes de criaturas: "Goblin-Pirata, Duende-Quebra-Ossos"?


----------



## machadinho

Míticas, não místicas. Acho que fica melhor com hífen. Dragão-Leviatã e Kraken-Demônio. Há exceções: Alexandre de Moraes, Michel Temer etc.


----------



## Tony100000

Isso.  Confundo sempre as duas.
"Alexandre de Moraes" e "Michel Temer".


----------



## Ivan Alves

português é complicado para quem já tem a língua nativa hahah imagina para quem vai aprender


----------



## pfaa09

E na minha opinião, há cada vez mais dificuldade em aprender a gramática. Não quero de forma alguma ser dramático ou pessimista, mas acho que as aulas
de Português e matemática, principalmente estas, ou se tornam mais atractivas, ou os alunos, na sua grande maioria, acabarão por se desligar e mostrar pouco interesse.
A idade onde se aprende o mais importante, começa a ser uma idade complicada porque as distracções são imensas. Falo do uso das redes sociais, que cada vez roubam mais tempo aos alunos devido aos interesses que despertam. Sei que isto é um género de debate e foge aqui ao tema, mas não deixa de ser uma realidade.
Os pais têm aqui um papel fundamental na educação dos seus filhos.
Tenho a sensação que muitos pais "atiram/jogam" os filhos para um espaço chamado escola e seguem as suas vidas, esperando notas elevadas sem fazerem nada para isso.
O ensino e a educação começam em casa, a escola é uma parte importante neste processo ou projecto de futuro.
É como alicerçar uma casa, tem de ser sólido em todos os aspectos.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> "Fêmeo" eu nunca tinha visto até então e confesso que me soa a brasileirismo bastante esquisito, até tosco… sempre usei "fêmea" para todos os casos, devidamente hifenizados.
> Mal esteja com o computador e vou perguntar lá no Ciberdúvidas sobre fantasma, fantasmagoria, fantasmagórico e quejandos…


O Ciberdúvidas interromperá o "consultório" (aceitação de perguntas) de 01/03/2017 até 03/04/2017.

Eis a resposta que eu encontrei ao fazer uma pergunta hoje:

"Constrangimentos de vária ordem – sobretudo materiais e humanos, à semelhança do que já aconteceu noutros momentos da história de 20 anos do Ciberdúvidas – forçam o consultório a uma interrupção a partir de 1 de março, a qual se prolongará até 3 de abril. Durante este período, não deixaremos de publicar o que for considerado relevante e sempre que a atualidade assim o justificar, a propósito da língua portuguesa e da sua promoção. Disso daremos conta nos Destaques".


----------

